# Alienware M18X-R2 Problem



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Wasn't sure on which forum to post this. Found this gaming laptop last Sunday. 

Can't seem to link to the Dell spec page, but the service tag# is shown here and will bring up this machine's specs if accessed: https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/servicetag/245g7w1/configuration[/URL]

Windows 8 installed. Manufactured June, 2012.

Is this a HDD issue or motherboard problem?

Pictures attached.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It looks like some type of grahics issue you could try checking the LVDS cable and connection or reinstalling the graphics drivers https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/alienware-m18x-r2/drivers and see if it improves anything.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd download those drivers to thumbdrive on another machine and then install on this machine?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes you can but check which ones you need for that model as there are AMD and Nvidea plus there are intel the intel will also be required.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, both GPUs are AMD. Intel what?

The machine's service tag # is 245G7W1. If you log that # on Dell's site you'll see the exact specs for this particular machine.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You should find both drivers here https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/servicetag/245g7w1/drivers


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

That link moves to a general info page. That's why I explained that the link didn't work in my initial post.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, then simply input the service tag number on the support home page and follow the verification process then on the new page select drivers left hand column type(graphics) in the box centre page there should only be 2, 1 for AMD and 1 For Intel.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This is a graphics issue. 
First try hooking up to an external monitor. If you get the same issue, then it is most likely the video chip on the motherboard. 
You can try downloading the driver. Press the *Win *key*+X* and choose _Device Manager._ Expand *Display.* Take note whether your Display adapter is _Intel _or _AMD_.
Go to the Dell drivers site for your computer Type in your service tag # or use this link. Choose your version of Windows (ie) Windows 8.0 or 8.1. scroll to the bottom, Download the *Chipset *driver and the *Graphics/Display* adapter for your model. 
If you get the same results with an external monitor as well as with the laptop display, then the motherboard needs to be replaced.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't get into Device Manager by pressing those keys.

If I download the chipset and display adapter drivers for both the Intel and the AMD would the M18X-R2 be harmed? Also, when loading the thumbdrived drivers into the Alienware machine, how can I be sure they were properly intercepted?

System test was positive.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No you should not cause any harm.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Downloading drivers that are specifically written for the computer and come from the Dell Support page for your model do not harm the machine. It is quite the opposite. 
When you download a Dell driver, it comes down as a Self extracting zipped file. It unzips to a place on the C: drive, usually* C:\Dell\Drivers*, take note of where it unzips. Once it has finish unzipping, it will start to install and you just follow the prompts (ie) _Next, OK, Finish_, like any other software.
If it unzips but fails to install, browse and open the Unzipped driver folder, find *Setup.exe *and double click it to install.

When you did the _Diagnostics_, did the screen get distorted? If not, then it may just be the drivers.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

No, there was no distortion of the screen image when I ran the diagnostics. It took more than an hour to complete. Another pic attached.

I would appreciate your walking me through the driver download process. After I download the 4 drivers to CD and insert the disk in the Alienware's drive, what's the next step?

As explained, apparently the only program I can access is the one shown in the photograph. I pressed the F2 key to get there. Pressing the WIN and X key doesn't bring up anything.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> No, there was no distortion of the screen image when I ran the diagnostics. It took more than an hour to complete. Another pic attached.
> 
> I would appreciate your walking me through the driver download process. After I download the 4 drivers to CD and insert the disk in the Alienware's drive, what's the next step?
> 
> As explained, apparently the only program I can access is the one shown in the photograph. I pressed the F2 key to get there. Pressing the WIN and X key doesn't bring up anything.


I don't see what's so difficult with visiting the link that @joeten so kindly gave on post #6. It sends you directly to the drivers download section for that laptop, you don't even have to enter the service tag! Simply select "Video" under the Category drop-down list and then select the version of Windows that's currently installed on the laptop. As soon as you do so, the available drivers (AMD and Intel) will be listed, ready for download without any further ado! In order to install the downloaded drivers, Windows must be able to start, so that you can copy over the downloaded driver packages and install them. If Windows doesn't start, you have to sort that out first, preferably with a clean installation of Windows 8.1 downloaded fresh from Microsoft, or perform a factory reset/restore via Dell Recovery IF the OEM recovery partition is still intact.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

As explained (twice), the link in post 6 takes me to a general product page - not a driver page. Regardless, that's not currently my problem. I've located the driver page for my machine and have downloaded the necessary graphics drivers. But I can't locate the drivers file in the computer where I've downloaded the file.

Where is this driver file located in Windows 10? How do I get there so it can be copied to thumbdrive or disk?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you download to the download folder.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Where am I given that choice? When searching, the download folder doesn't contain that driver file.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Which browser did you use as most keep a link to the downloaded files.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I used Firefox in Windows 10. It seemed to download the files but I can't be sure. Then I tried using Microsoft Edge, which didn't download the files - no visible activity.

Anyway, now I'm having problems ejecting a Win 8 installation CD I tried downloading. I hear the CD player working but nothing comes up. All ejection methods fail to eject the CD.

I'm guessing the driver CD wouldn't be recognized either. Maybe a thumbdrive, though. Probably not.

What about installing another HDD in the machine and installing Windows 8?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> I used Firefox in Windows 10. It seemed to download the files but I can't be sure. Then I tried using Microsoft Edge, which didn't download the files - no visible activity.


Why don't you open the download manager of Firefox or Edge and see if the two files were actually downloaded or not?



> Anyway, now I'm having problems ejecting a Win 8 installation CD I tried downloading. I hear the CD player working but nothing comes up. All ejection methods fail to eject the CD.
> 
> I'm guessing the driver CD wouldn't be recognized either. Maybe a thumbdrive, though. Probably not.


The DVD drive is most likely defective. You'll have better results with using a flash disk instead.



> What about installing another HDD in the machine and installing Windows 8?


I see no harm in doing so. A fresh Windows installation is what I would start with. I wouldn't want to use a broken installation on some "found" laptop. Found where, the sidewalk, dump site?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

In FireFox if you go to the top right side and click on the 5 lines it should open a dropdown box and you can see downloads click on that and it will show you the last downloads.
As to the CD/DVD have you a little hole on the front of the drawer a paper clip or pin placed in the carefully and gently pushed might release it, as to a new hdd that might work for a fresh install of windows but you will still need to then install all the drivers in order for everything to work.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

joeten said:


> In FireFox if you go to the top right side and click on the 5 lines it should open a dropdown box and you can see downloads click on that and it will show you the last downloads.
> As to the CD/DVD have you a little hole on the front of the drawer a paper clip or pin placed in the carefully and gently pushed might release it, as to a new hdd that might work for a fresh install of windows but you will still need to then install all the drivers in order for everything to work.


Correct! Ctrl + J will also launch the download manager in both Firefox and Edge.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

The graphics driver files aren't shown anywhere.

This machine has a 3630 QM Intel i7 CPU (ID: 306A9H). Bios version A08.

Will it handle a Windows 10 OS? Also, I have a spare 500 GB HDD with an Apple OS. Can Win 10 be installed over this OS on this HDD?

What problems might occur?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

A I7 processor can handle win 10, the harddrive can be reformatted to NTFS for windows it will do that at the begining, this may prove helpful https://www.windowscentral.com/how-do-clean-installation-windows-10 read as many times as you feel needed before starting.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Can either of the 2 500 GB HDDs originally installed in the M18X-R2 be kept in the computer. Are they both damaged or just one? I'd like it if the machine had its original hardware configuration.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You are revealing things now that you neglected to mention previously, if you wish to continue please stop doing that and publish the full specs of what we are dealing with, look if we came to you and asked for help with things in your field of knowledge would you be happy to get information at this stage in, now you should quite possibly look at testing the hard drives to ensure they are viable there are tools availbe to do that crystal disc is one there are others but since you are going along such a linear track try checking with that first.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

manhattanman said:


> I would appreciate your walking me through the driver download process. After I download the 4 drivers to CD and insert the disk in the Alienware's drive, what's the next step?As explained, apparently the only program I can access is the one shown in the photograph.





spunk.funk said:


> When you download a Dell driver, it comes down as a Self extracting zipped file. It unzips to a place on the C: drive, usually* C:\Dell\Drivers*, take note of where it unzips. Once it has finish unzipping, it will start to install and you just follow the prompts (ie) _Next, OK, Finish_, like any other software.


Are you not able to get into Windows? From your pictures it looked like you could see Windows thru the distortion?
If you can get into Windows, open your Drivers CD and double click them to start the Unzipping and installing as outlined in the quote above from Post*#12*
If you can't get into Windows have your tried booting into Safe Mode. Then try installing the drivers.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I showed the Service Tag # in my first post (245G7W1). I expected a tech would access the computer's specs, based on that information, on Dell's product support site. This M18X-R2 is 100% original, according to that particular spec sheet. What you see on that page are the exact specs of this computer.

Sorry about the confusion, but I don't feel I'm at fault here.

What is the Crystal Disk option?


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

When I pressed F2 I got into the diagnostics page shown. I'm not sure I can access Windows or Safe Mode. How would I best determine this?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry but why would you believe we should be the ones bound to track down all the information please keep in mind you are not the only person we are working to assist. We are also all volunteers giving up our free time in order to assist you so we need your commitment.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> If you can't get into Windows have your tried booting into Safe Mode.


No one is at fault. We do hope you can help us by telling us the Make, Model#of your computer and any mods or specs (ie) more then one HDD, RAM (memory) etc. Also what you tried to do to solve the problem. 
Did you click the Safe Mode link here or in post #22 to show how to get into Safe Mode? Did you try it?


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

What other method would you have expected me to implement to offer you that particular information? That was my only choice. You chose to not access the information on Dell's product support site.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

This machine is unresponsive to accessing "Safe Mode". I've pressed the "4", or "F4" keys at startup and pressed the "Windows" and "R" keys at startup. It just continues to move into the distorted display and then a completely green screen.

Additionally, it won't go into "Command Prompt".


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> What other method would you have expected me to implement to offer you that particular information? That was my only choice. You chose to not access the information on Dell's product support site.


You could have simply typed it in the very first place that it has two HDDs installed. A particular laptop model often comes in a variety of configurations/specs, for example, one configuration may include an SSD + HDD, while another configuration may only include an HDD. One configuration may come with an Intel Celeron cpu and another may come with a Core i7 cpu. One config may come with a full HD screen and another may not. One may have an optical drive, while another may not and so on. There are always variations in configuration of the SAME Model, so simply pointing us towards the product information page for a particular model may not always be as useful as you think because they often list ALL the different configurations and include a footnote that explains that the specs may vary depending on model variant or region. In such cases, it's impossible for us to know what variant configuration your particular model has just by looking at the product page, and so we rely on first-hand information from the person (you) who has physical access to the device in question.

Now, back to the real issues at hand. Does the laptop boot into Windows successfully, such that you're able to login and access the Desktop, browse the filesystem, launch programs and change settings regardless of the screen distortion?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> This machine is unresponsive to accessing "Safe Mode". I've pressed the "4", or "F4" keys at startup and pressed the "Windows" and "R" keys at startup. It just continues to move into the distorted display and then a completely green screen.
> 
> Additionally, it won't go into "Command Prompt".


Those keys do NOT accomplish anything at startup. Have you tried hooking it up to an external display and see if the green overlay is also present there? I believe this was suggested earlier on, and we've not had any feedback regarding that.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

As stated previously, if you go to Dell's product support site and type in the Service Tag number: "245G7W1" this very machine's specs will be revealed. The shown specs are THIS MACHINE'S SPECS! They aren't general specifications for that same model. They are THIS computer's specs. I've been in contact with Dell's tech team. We refer to this particular page when talking about THIS particular machine.

If you go there and type in the Service Tag number, you'll see MY machine and ONLY my machine.

This machine won't boot into Windows.

And yes, I did attach another monitor but the VGA interface only responds intermittently.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> As stated previously, if you go to Dell's product support site and type in the Service Tag number: "245G7W1" this very machine's specs will be revealed. The shown specs are THIS MACHINE'S SPECS! They aren't general specifications for that same model. They are THIS computer's specs. I've been in contact with Dell's tech team. We refer to this particular page when talking about THIS particular machine.
> 
> If you go there and type in the Service Tag number, you'll see MY machine and ONLY my machine.
> 
> ...


Follow the matter up with Dell Support and keep us posted. According to the specs page, there are two 500GB HDDs in RAID 0 configuration. One OR both drives could be defective, thus breaking the RAID 0 configuration and preventing Windows from booting. You should run full diagnostics on each of the two HDDs and IF any of them fails a test, it should be replaced. Since you have a spare HDD, remove the original two and insert the spare, boot from Windows or Linux installation media, erase ALL partitions from the spare HDD and install Windows or Linux. If you experience no video glitches during and after the OS installation, then the problem is NOT a hardware fault. Since the slot-loading blu-ray drive is busted, your best bet is to use a flash disk to install Windows or Linux. You'll have to prepare a bootable Windows or Linux installation flash disk from another computer, using an iso disc image of Windows (preferably Windows 10) or Linux (e.g Linux Mint Mate) downloaded freely from the internet (use Google as needed) and a program such as Rufus (again, use Google Search to find the mentioned resources). To run diagnostics on the original HDDs, you can use SeaTools or the Dell Diagnostics utility to selectively test the disks. IF ANY of the above directives contradicts advice from Dell Support, then follow Dell's recommendations and keep us posted on the progress. We wouldn't want you to get confused by different advice from multiple sources because as it is, there already is enough confusion on this thread.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> And yes, I did attach another monitor but the VGA interface only responds intermittently.


Could be a result of the same cause of the video glitches, a bad VGA cable or loose VGA port.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a Win 10 flashdrive I've used on another machine that needed a new installation for a replaced HDD. This machine was originally equipped with Win 10 and the re-installation was recognized. It was downloaded from Microsoft's site.

I'll remove the two original 500 GB HDDs and replace them with the single Apple 500 GB HDD and with luck, everything will proceed without glitches. Since this machine was originally equipped with Win 8, will there be a problem with the machine not recognizing Win 10 as being original to its configuration?

I'm not sure I can remove the Win 8 recovery disk that's stuck in the CD module. Will this CD have to be removed before proceeding with the Win 10 installation?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It would be best to remove it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can use a Paper Clip to eject the CD tray (see attached). 
Put the Windows 10 USB Flash drive in and start the computer and press *F12* for the Boot menu. _Move_ the USB Flash Drive to First Boot Device. When you restart, it should boot to the USB.
With a new HDD in, the system won't care if it is Windows 10 or 8


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

What would you think about me checking each original HDD separately before removing them completely and installing the different HDD? One might work, no?

Also, you'll notice on the diagnostic photo that both HDDs passed inspection. Would the graphics problem been revealed to the test procedure? If so, it may be the graphics chip on the motherboard.

How would I identify this graphics chip and would I be able to buy one, as opposed to having to buy an entire motherboard?

One other thing: The "new" HDD is actually an older HDD with an Apple OS installed.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The onboard Graphics chip is part of the motherboard. If the onboard video chip fails, then you need to replace the motherboard. 
The Diagnostics ran a test on the video and it said it was fine, though that could be a false positive. The best way to find out if it is HDD or the Windows install, is to install Windows to a separate drive. If the video is still distorted, then it is the video chip.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Installed the different HDD and inserted flashdrive as instructed. Message shows the Win 10 OS can't be installed on either partition as shown in attachments.

The artifacts (ghosting) on the attached images are camera anomalies and actually don't show on the screen. Screen image is very clear.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Delete both partitions so that ALL of the disk's capacity is unallocated space then click Next. Windows setup will take care of the rest.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I'm responding to you on the Alienware M18X-R2, so perhaps we've solved the problem.

I needed to install Win 10 twice for some reason. At one point while downloading 20 M18X-R2 driver files it stopped responding and went to black screen.

I'm currently downloading 15 Win 10 updates. When these complete I'll try downloading the Alienware drivers again.

I'll get back later. Until then, thanks everybody. Maybe we kicked it! (I Hope.)


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Earlier:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> Earlier:


Video looks just fine to me.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

It YouTubes 1080p with absolutely no buffering.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Further problems have occurred.

The machine is experiencing the "black screen" issue that seems prevalent in Alienware equipment, according to online complaints regarding this problem.

I've had to reinstall Win 10 twice to regain system functionality. Then, after attempting to download and install required drivers or Win 10 updates, the screen goes black and the OS is no longer accessible.

Based on online discussions and YouTube videos regarding this problem, I'm not alone. Problem is, nobody really has a solution.

I'm waiting for a call back from Dell support. Until then, I'm twiddling my thumbs.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download a flavor of Linux like Ubuntu. Create a bootable USB Linux drive and boot off of that and _*Try Ubuntu.*_ See if you have the same issues with it. If Ubuntu runs fine then it is not hardware.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

After copying Ubuntu to flashdrive and pressing F12, no option is shown in boot menu for USB. When installing Win 10 with USB this option was shown on the boot menu.

Where is the USB option? It's disappeared.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> After copying Ubuntu to flashdrive and pressing F12, no option is shown in boot menu for USB. When installing Win 10 with USB this option was shown on the boot menu.
> 
> Where is the USB option? It's disappeared.


It should be listed on the boot menu AS LONG AS the usb flash drive is plugged in properly, is functional, is bootable and removable devices boot is enabled in BIOS. If Secure Boot is enabled, disable it, since the firmware may not have updated authentication keys. How did you copy Ubuntu to the flash drive?


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Ubuntu was downloaded to CyberLink Power2Go and copied to a new 128 GB flashdrive. I'm not sure the file was unzipped, though.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

"Secure Boot" was disabled. Still no difference.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have downloaded Ubuntu from the link provided, it comes down as an *.ISO *disk image. It is not a Zipped file. You do not _Copy_ this file to a USB Flash drive, you have to _Burn_ the image to a Flash Drive using this tutorial https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutori....866476925.1547928710-1005649838.1545958245#0
or you can download *Rufus* from my signature and burn the Disk Image to a USB Flash drive with that program


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Apparently the optical drive is functional. It ejected the stuck Win 8 CD after I discovered the correct button to press.

Also, I reinstalled one of the two original 500 GB HDs. It appears to function normally.

The Ubunbtu DVD didn't activate (It was BURNED onto the DVD.), but a different Win 8.1 DVD did activate when inserted into the optical drive. Picture attached.

The same problem occurred with the freshly installed Win 8.1 as did with the Win 10 OS installed on the other unoriginal HD. When entering a search it either goes to black screen or the proverbial "blue screen of death". When shutdown manually and restarted, the OS activates but the same anomaly occurs.

At this point I'm convinced it's a motherboard problem. I've linked a repair service where I live, in Manhattan. Yes, it's expensive but I got the computer for nothing and want to get it repaired. This machine MSRPed at about $2500.00 only 6 1/2 years ago and still sells used in the $700.00 range.

Any further suggestions are welcome.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Alien...f:g:pMMAAOxyHslQ8Zg0:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> Apparently the optical drive is functional. It ejected the stuck Win 8 CD after I discovered the correct button to press.
> 
> Also, I reinstalled one of the two original 500 GB HDs. It appears to function normally.
> 
> ...


What error are you getting on the bsod?


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

No error message, just a blank blue screen. Or, the black screen. I wanted to post a pic but the file was too large.

Remember, this 8.1 OS was installed on one of the 2 original 500 GB HDs. The 10 OS was installed on another unoriginal HD. The same defects occurred on both HDs and both OSs.

That's what make me think it's a motherboard issue.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have the Ubuntu DVD correctly burned, put it into the drive and restart the computer and then press *F12* at bootup and select the CD/DVD drive as First Boot Device, it should boot the DVD. Then *Try Ubuntu* do not Install it. See how that goes. If that DVD doesn't boot, then it is not burned correctly.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

One reason why it could be happening on both clean installs of Windows 8.1 and 10 is buggy graphics drivers getting installed from Windows Update as soon as the laptop goes online after Windows setup completes. You should disable the installation of device drivers from Windows Update, as well as disable Windows Update and exclude drivers from being offered via Windows Update. I don't see the rush to go online using that laptop. Immediately after a clean installation of either OS, download drivers for its graphics card(s) from Dell Support using another computer and install them. Use it offline for as long as it takes to be convinced whether the problem is present or not.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, the Ubuntu file was burned on CyberLink ISO Viewer when clicking on the "Burn to Disk" tab. And it DOES begin to download, but only lasts a few seconds - then moves to black screen, All progress ceases.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> One reason why it could be happening on both clean installs of Windows 8.1 and 10 is buggy graphics drivers getting installed from Windows Update as soon as the laptop goes online after Windows setup completes. You should disable the installation of device drivers from Windows Update, as well as disable Windows Update and exclude drivers from being offered via Windows Update. I don't see the rush to go online using that laptop. Immediately after a clean installation of either OS, download drivers for its graphics card(s) from Dell Support using another computer and install them. Use it offline for as long as it takes to be convinced whether the problem is present or not.


I'll reinstall Win 8.1 and attempt to disable Win Update. How specifically would I exclude Win Update drivers and disable the installation of device drivers?

I have the correct AMD Radeon HD 7970 graphics drivers for the 2 installed cards that can be downloaded from the AMD site: https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-hd/amd-radeon-hd-7000-series/amd-radeon-hd-7970

Would I download this driver on another machine and burn it to disk? Then install on the Alienware machine?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Scroll down the page a little https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-change-windows-update-settings-2625778 for win 8 and yes use a disc or usb drive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> the Ubuntu file was burned on CyberLink ISO Viewer when clicking on the "Burn to Disk" tab. And it DOES begin to download, but only lasts a few seconds - then moves to black screen, All progress ceases.


 Try burning the Ubuntu ISO image using *IMGBurn* in my signature on _another _computer besides the troubled one.
Put the newly burned Ubuntu Disc into the troubled computers drive and restart, press *F12* at bootup and choose the CD/DVD drive as _First Boot Device_.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I disabled all Win Update programs. The graphics driver disk downloaded but the installation paused at the end and went to black screen. It may have finished installing, though. Guess we'll find out.

It's currently downloading 25 Win 8.1 updates. Shown in attachment. Be back later.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, guys, I think we've solved it! Can't be sure until I run it for a while, but, I believe we got it.

Stancestans's last idea about installing the graphics drivers offline seemed to work the trick. Saved me about 170 bucks. Thanks!

I'll need to know about installing the other original 500 GB HDD. Does it need to be tested first? Also, at some point I'll want to install Win 10

I plan on doing a complete cleaning and CPU thermal re-doping. Also bought a new palm rest, 330 watt power brick and one CTRL key tab ($84.00 total).

Thanks again, fellas! I really love this puter!


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I've just realized that the HDDs aren't recognized by the system. Apparently the only drive recognized (besides the D drive) is the Samsung SSD PM 830 mSATA 32 GB drive.

The SSD must hold the entire Win 8 OS. Not much room left on that drive. See attachments.

Currently, both original 500 GB HDDs are installed. The drive tape connector may not be properly seated but it's tight and feels connected. 

If these HDDs are eventually recognized, what results should I expect? Won't they contain old data? How is the newly installed Win 8.1 OS integrated with these 2 original drives?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the* Windows* Key*+X *and choose *Disk Management*.
In the lower pane, are the other drives showing? If not, then they are not plugged in correctly.
If they are shown, is the Files system *Unallocated Space*? Or at the Disk # (ie) _Disk1, Disk 2_ etc does it say *Not Initialized*?


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

View attachment. The blue bar on top disappeared when refreshed. Waiting for your reply.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you look to the left side menu in Disk Management, *Disk 0*, which is your Samsung SSD PM 830 mSATA 32 GB drive. C: drive is the only HDD/SSD showing. 


> Currently, both original 500 GB HDDs are installed. The drive tape connector may not be properly seated


Make sure the SATA connector (Drive Tape Connector) is connected properly, tightly and the other end is seated tightly into the motherboard. 
When you boot the computer, press *F2* to enter Setup (Bios) under *System Information* on the left panel, it will list all of the drives on the computer. If the 2 HDD's are not showing up in the Bios, they won't show up in Windows.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I reseated the drive ribbon and both HDDs showed up on one page, but only one showed up on the other (as per attachment).

Also, the startup is slower and occasionally needs to be turned off manually and restarted. One time I heard 8 beeps.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

One of the 500GB drives is now showing and the system is labeling it as* Disk 0 *which includes *Drive E: * 
Boot into the *Bios* to check the drives. Again, if it the drives are not showing up in the *Bios* _and _in _Disk Management_, they are not recognized by the system. Either they are not plugged in correctly or it has failed. Try plugging the bad drive into a different computer. Swap the drives around, (ie) Move the working drive connector to the non working drive.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I reseated both HDDs onto the connector ribbon, reinstalled Win 8.1 and everything appears to be working. Notice both 500 GB HDDs are shown to be "Unallocated". Is this a correct setting?


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Correction: One 500 GB HDD and the SSD is "Unallocated".


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You have Two 500GB HDD's showing, but you installed Windows on one of the 500GB HDD's this time instead of the 32GB SSD?!
You can try again, this time install Windows 10 on the SSD. Wipe the 500 GB HDD that has Windows on it now. You then can Move the Location of the User Files (Documents, Music, Pictures)etc to one of the 500 GB HDD's saving space on the SSD. In the future, save everything to one of the 500's, 
For the other 500GB HDD Unallocated Space drive, right click the middle of it in _Disk Management_ and choose to create a *New Simple Volume.* Format it NTFS.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Would this be accomplished by first removing both HDDs and reinstalling Win 8.1 on the SSC? Then reinstalling the 2 HDDs?

What is the correct progression of procedures?

Also, what mistakes did I make when installing Win 8.1? I just let it run as usual after deleting all available partitions.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> Would this be accomplished by first removing both HDDs and reinstalling Win 8.1 on the SSC? Then reinstalling the 2 HDDs?
> 
> What is the correct progression of procedures?


That's one way of doing it. The underlying question here is how you intend to use the two HDDs. It is tempting to use the SSD for Windows (for fast startup speeds and physical data security), but 32GB is cutting it pretty close. If you're not vigilant when installing large programs and games, the SSD will fill up pretty fast and Windows will sooner or later start having issues as a result of insufficient free space, especially with regular (monthly cumulative) updates. If you maintain a lean system image and store the bulk of downloads, installations and data on the HDDs, you'll do just fine. Since you plan to upgrade to Windows 10, using the 32GB SSD is asking for trouble when it's time to upgrade to the next release which rolls out semi-annually.




> Also, what mistakes did I make when installing Win 8.1? I just let it run as usual after deleting all available partitions.


No mistake. That's the easiest way of doing it; best to stick to the simple stuff, otherwise, things can get complicated and advanced to make your head spin.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't play video games and wouldn't be storing anything but downloaded photographs. I'm using the machine for common online tasks: web surfing, eBay, email, Facebook, research, etc.

You're saying I should remove both HDDs and then install Win 8.1 on the remaining SSD? After doing that, what would be my next procedure?

How, specifically, can I configure the computer as it was originally? That's my objective.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> You're saying I should remove both HDDs and then install Win 8.1 on the remaining SSD? After doing that, what would be my next procedure?
> 
> How, specifically, can I configure the computer as it was originally? That's my objective.


No, that's the opposite of what I'm saying. I'm saying the SSD has a small capacity and may not be the best option for a system drive (OS drive). The original configuration utilised the SSD for caching, not for OS installation. Back when SSDs were still new technology, it was common for people to run hybrid setups that included an HDD and an SSD for caching. SSDs were smaller and very expensive, unlike today. Originally, the two HDDs were provisioned for a RAID 0 configuration, so you'll need to do the same first. Change SATA operation mode to RAID 0 (refer to the manual) and then use the inbuilt RAID configuration utility to assign the two HDDs to a RAID 0 setup.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

And THEN install the OS?

I may install Win 10 Pro.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

the 32GB SSD is just big enough for the Windows OS, as long as you move the location of the User Files as previously outlined to one of the 500GB HDD's, 
If you want the computer to be like you previously had it, then follow Stancestans instructions


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Based on my HDD and SSD configuration, how would my engaging the RAID-0 process differ from this YouTube tutorial?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> And THEN install the OS?
> 
> I may install Win 10 Pro.


YES.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You may have to press a different Key Combo to Enter the RAID configuration Control Panel. But other then that, you are going to select the Two 500 GB HDD's and create a RAID 0 Striped set. Once it is completed, then boot off of the Windows installer and choose to install Windows on the now 1TB (2 X500GB's in Striped Set) Volume.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't get into the RAID O setup page. Directions for the M17X-R2 (see attachment) don't work on my machine.

After completing the numbered steps, making the choice for "RAID" and pressing "ESC" the little blue box just blinks rapidly. Nothing else happens.

Notice the attached page mentions the RAID procedure is for "most" Alienware products. My product isn't shown in the setup tutorial.

https://www.alienowners.com/threads/setting-up-a-raid-on-most-alienware-systems-how-to.1952/


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> I can't get into the RAID O setup page. Directions for the M17X-R2 (see attachment) don't work on my machine.
> 
> After completing the numbered steps, making the choice for "RAID" and pressing "ESC" the little blue box just blinks rapidly. Nothing else happens.
> 
> ...


IS RAID available as an option for SATA Operation mode? If so, did you PRESS ENTER AFTER highlighting it? You must press Enter BEFORE pressing Esc. Esc is merely used to cancel or go back to the upper level of the navigation chain, while Enter is for setting the selected option.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll go through the process a third time, but I followed all of the instructions shown on the attached Alienware RAID O page for the M17X-R2 model, which didn't work. Notice my comment at the bottom of that page.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> I'll go through the process a third time, but I followed all of the instructions shown on the attached Alienware RAID O page for the M17X-R2 model, which didn't work. Notice my comment at the bottom of that page.


I'll ask again. Is RAID an option for SATA Operation mode on YOUR machine? Shouldn't you be following the instructions for M17x R3 and M18x AND NOT M17x R2? Isn't your model M18X?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into Setup (Bios) go to_ Advanced_ tab/_SATA Mode_. (see Attached) Is RAID mode an option?


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

My model is the M18X-R2, not the M18X. They're different models.

I HAVE gone to "Advanced\ tab/SATA mode". The RAID mode IS an option. It won't activate when pressing enter on "YES". It just blinks rapidly and does nothing.

Apparently there's another method for activating the RAID option.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In the Bios, select RAID, then press _Enter_ to accept it, then press* ESC* to _Save and Exit _out of the Bios


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

After doing those things, how do I access the RAID menu?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> After doing those things, how do I access the RAID menu?


Proceed with the Setting up RAID section of the tutorial you were following. If you have changed SATA mode to RAID, saved the changes and exited BIOS setup, the pc should reboot and will prompt you to enter the Intel RAID ROM utility using the keys shown on screen. That should be Ctrl + i according to the tutorial. You need to press that key combination as soon as the prompt appears on screen. Wait too long and Windows will process with booting. Do it too soon and it may not respond to the key presses. Once that RAID utility loads, you can then assign the two identical hard drives to a RAID 0 configuration. If you waited for too long, force shutdown the pc and start again.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

This is the imaged progression of results I get when attempting to gain access to the RAID setup. The screen just moves back into the desktop. There is no intel RAID utility prompt displayed before moving into desktop.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> This is the imaged progression of results I get when attempting to gain access to the RAID setup. The screen just moves back into the desktop. There is no intel RAID utility prompt displayed before moving into desktop.


That doesn't seem right. After setting RAID as the SATA mode, saving changes and restarting the pc, you should see messages on screen about the RAID setup. When prompted, press Ctrl + Shift + I


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

As stated in one of my previous replies, the RAID setup procedure explained in the Alienware tutorial applies to "MOST" Alienware products. MY M18X-R2 machine is NOT shown in that list of products.

I'd contact Dell product support, but the machine is no longer under warranty and it may necessitate being charged for their support assistance. I may have to take that option.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The problem is that you have already installed Windows on one of the 500GB HDD's so the computer is not going to let you create a RAID with _that _drive. You will need to boot off of your Windows installer and Delete the partitions on that drive that has Windows on it. So both drives are Unallocated Space. 
Restart the computer, go into the Bios, Set it again for RAID press *Yes *to _Save and Exit _and then at the next bootup, it should see there is no Operating System and go thru the RAID setup. Then you can Boot off of the Windows installer again, once you have the RAID in place and choose to install to that drive.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

It's not letting me delete one part of Drive O's partition. Other Drive O partitions were successfully deleted. An additional part of the O Drive is unallocated.

Then I went through the RAID procedure in Bios.

After turning the machine off manually and restarting, no RAID menu is shown.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You need to delete all partitions or this will not work. You can remove the HDD and attach it to a working computer via a USB Adapter, Dock or Enclosure and use a 3rd party app like Minitool Partition Wizard, or you can create a bootable Flash Drive of Minitool and boot off of that in the Alienware and delete the partition.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

After reinstalling Win 8.1, I was able to free up all 3 drives to "unallocated". When getting back into bios and RAID everything progressed normally but when rebooting, it went back to the black screen shown in my last reply. No RAID setup screen was displayed.

Also note at the bottom that the highlighted 29.8 GB SSD is shown to be too small to facilitate the 33618 MB Win 8.1 OS installation. I should mention that this machine originally came with Win 8, not 8.1.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I see that both Windows 8 and 8.1 OSs only take up 20 GBs of drive space on a 64 bit machine.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

33618 MB is 33 GB's, I have previously installed Windows 10 on a 30 GB SSD and still had room for a few programs. 
In the Bios, after selecting RAID and pressing Yes, press *F10 *to Save Changes and Exit. On restart, Before the Dell Splash screen you should see a quick notice to press *CTRL+I* to enter the RAID control panel where you can create the RAID Volume. https://www.alienowners.com/threads/setting-up-a-raid-on-most-alienware-systems-how-to.1952/


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, I referenced that Alienware link in post #86.

I'll give it another shot tomorrow, but I don't see the "press CTRL + I" in startup and I've tried it several times.

This problem is a real stubborn one to solve, but I think we'll get it, somehow. Almost 3 weeks working on this machine.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I reloaded Win 8.1 on the SSD with no problems. Went to Bios, RAID and restarted. Still no RAID setup screen notification at startup. Tried pressing CTRL + I anyway. No difference.

Is it possible that it has been set to RAID 0 automatically? How would I determine this?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> I reloaded Win 8.1 on the SSD with no problems. Went to Bios, RAID and restarted. Still no RAID setup screen notification at startup. Tried pressing CTRL + I anyway. No difference.
> 
> Is it possible that it has been set to RAID 0 automatically? How would I determine this?


RAID 0 combines the two HDDs into one large virtual disk whose capacity is the total of the two individual HDDs. In your case, you would be seeing one drive of 1TB capacity (500GB x2) IF the two HDDs had been automatically provisioned for RAID 0. As long as you're still seeing two separate HDDs, then they are NOT in a RAID 0 configuration. Also, you don't need to set SATA Operation mode to RAID every time. You set it in BIOS only once. Subsequent loading of BIOS setup should show it already set to RAID mode. What needs to be done now is to load the RAID setup utility. I suggest you boot from Windows installation media, load diskpart and clean both HDDs and the SSD. This will erase all partitioning, format and volume information from the drives, making them uninitialized, the same state they would be fresh from the factory. After doing that, make sure to unplug or eject ALL media so that the internal storage devices are the only ones present and then reboot the sytem. If Ctrl + i doesn't work, try Ctrl + Shift + i.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If this doesn't work, install Windows to the SSD, press the *Windows* key and type *Storage Spaces*, here *Create new pool and storage space* RAID Volume 0 *Striped Set* out of the 2 Unallocated 500 GB Drives


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks. New issue: After attempting to download one of 2 recommended drivers on the Alienware site, the screen failed and I'm back with the same (or slightly different looking) graphics issues as when we began this repair. First the screen went to all yellow - now just all black.

It refused to download the second of 2 driver updates and went "haywire". This occurred Monday. I'm assuming the SSD ran out of space because it wasn't linked (RAID 0) to the HDDs.

I still have the graphics drivers disk. Should I try installing the drivers again?

Also, I won't be able to get back to the M18X-R2 repair for a couple of days. Need to deal with another project.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I've reinstalled Win 8.1 and reset the machine. Everything worked fine (I got online) until it goes back into a scrambled display for a second and then moves to a black screen.

Once again, it's likely a graphics driver issue.

The OS is still showing to be installed on the SSD. As stated, I think downloading updates or drivers will be impossible until the drive configuration is changed to RAID-0.

Where do I go from here?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

If you keep going online with the newly installed Windows 8.1, then graphics drivers will keep getting installed from Windows Update and you'll keep getting the black screen UNLESS you stop it from automatically searching for and installing drivers from Windows Update (online) when it doesn't find the drivers locally. The alternative is to keep it OFFLINE and use the drivers disc to install ALL the required drivers or use another computer to download the most recent available drivers from Dell then install them while OFFLINE.

As for the RAID 0 configuration, you can't join the SSD to it because a software RAID (Storage Spaces) will not allow it. It will only allow the two unallocated HDDs. All of the space on the HDDs need to be unallocated before Storage Spaces let's you create a software raid 0 volume. Secondly, it is unwise to join non-identical drives to a raid volume, so the SSD is out. Only the two identical HDDs are eligible for the raid setup. Let me take you back to post #106. Boot from the Windows installation media, choose the language options and click next. BEFORE you start the installation, press Shift + F10 to launch Command Prompt. In Command Prompt, run the following commands


```
DISKPART

LIST DISK

SELECT DISK #

CLEAN

SELECT DISK #

CLEAN

SELECT DISK #

CLEAN

EXIT

EXIT
```
Where # is the number of the two identical HDDs and SSD as shown on the list displayed after running LIST DISK. For example, SELECT DISK 0, SELECT DISK 1 and SELECT DISK 2. Press Enter after typing each line of code above to execute them. After the two exit commands, you should be back to the Welcome screen before Windows installation. Do NOT click install, instead, remove the installation media and turn OFF the laptop. Turn it back on, load BIOS setup and look for a setting that says something like *POST delay timeout *. Its value is usually set to 0 by default. Change it to say 5 seconds or more, say 10 seconds. This will give enough time to display the key prompt for setting up RAID or for launching any other pre-boot utilities or menus BEFORE the system attempts to boot. As before, save the changes and exit. You should now be able to press *Ctrl + i* or *Ctl + Shift + i* to launch the RAID (Intel Storage) utility.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Restart the computer and hold down the *Shift *key as it's booting. You may have to do this like 3 times in a row, but eventually you will get the_ Trouble Shooting _menu. Here choose _Advanced_. Restart into Safe Mode. This will load the computer with limited drivers. Now you can go to the _Device Manager_ and Expand *Display,* right click your Display Driver and choose *Properties/Driver/Roll Back Driver.* This will roll back the driver to the previous one, or you can choose to *Delete* the driver. Restart the computer in Normal Mode with the Ethernet jack unplugged, so there is no internet. Windows will load the the default video driver. Now you can proceed to Storage Spaces and create a RAID 0 of the 2 500GB drives. 
You will have to block Windows Update from loading a Video Driver.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Holding down the shift key at boot-up doesn't work. I've tried it numerous times. I've been able to access the two screens shown in the attachments but the options just lead me back into a blank black screen. "Restart Into Safe Mode" is not an option in "Advanced".

Both HDDs are still shown to be "unallocated".


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

At the bottom of the advanced window is there a See more recovery options showing.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> Holding down the shift key at boot-up doesn't work. I've tried it numerous times. I've been able to access the two screens shown in the attachments but the options just lead me back into a blank black screen. "Restart Into Safe Mode" is not an option in "Advanced".
> 
> Both HDDs are still shown to be "unallocated".


Safe mode is under Startup Settings


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Please view the attachments.

In figure #1, I must have erroneously repeated a storage space procedure, but I'm not sure what it's revealing.

In figure #2, the 2 unformatted drives appear to be attached to RAID. What is this showing me?

In figure #3, in one original AMD Radeon 7970 GPS, "Rolling Back Driver" isn't highlighted. It can't be executed.

What is this machne's status currently and what is the next procedure to attempt?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Pic #2 shows your drives are connected to a RAID controller which you selected in the Bios. 
What happens after you select the Two 500 GB drives in Storage Spaces for Storage Pool in pic#2?
If Roll Back driver is not available, then you can *Delete* the driver and remove all files from the computer and restart. If should load the Default VGA driver much as it does in Safe Mode.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

manhattanman said:


> Please view the attachments.
> 
> In figure #1, I must have erroneously repeated a storage space procedure, but I'm not sure what it's revealing.


Delete ALL three storage spaces and start over, this time creating just one storage space comprised of the two HDDs. For RAID 0, select the *Simple (no resiliency)* option instead of mirrored. Mirrored is RAID 1, unless that's what you prefer.



> In figure #3, in one original AMD Radeon 7970 GPS, "Rolling Back Driver" isn't highlighted. It can't be executed.


That option is available only IF there is a previous version of the driver available on the system, to which you can roll back/revert to. Since there is no other version except the one that's currently in use, the option is greyed out.


----------

